# Tempest or t-37?



## Zooza1 (10 mo ago)

Can someone help me decode my trim tag? I think its a t37. But can't find specific info . I would love the complete breakdown on the tag if someone's got time. Btw I've been all over the net and get mixed info, also gonna try to post the VIN ,


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

70 - is Model Year 1970 
23337 is Hardtop Coupe T-37 (GT-37) 
BT - Arlington, Texas Assembly Plant 02923 is Unit Number
TR - Trim 282 (I don't have this Code Color for 1970 - 232 would be Gold Interior) 
BDY PNT - Body Paint 50 50 is Sierra Yellow (Upper and Lower)
04A205 - Build Date Month Week - 04 April - A is First Week 
205 - Not 100% sure but may be Accessory Code 

Link to a good Body Plate Decoder -
1970 Pontiac Body Plate Data 

Randy


----------



## Zooza1 (10 mo ago)

So it IS a T37? It hasn't got emblems stating that anywhere but I think the fenders are changed or they holes were filled. Thank u for the info


----------



## Zooza1 (10 mo ago)

Could the 282 be some kind of special order color?or type of interior?


----------



## Zooza1 (10 mo ago)

And happy birthday to my tempest born the first week of April 1970!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

T-37s were introduced mid production year about Feb-March 1970. Prior to the T-37 there wasn't a hardtop Tempest, just the 2 door post coupe and a 4 door sedan. 
A GT-37 was introduced late in the model year. 
The Tempest nameplate remained but a T-37 decal was applied under the fender nameplate. Which is why you don't see any mounting holes

Here is a pretty good thread describing the T-37 and GT-37





Need help with 1970 A-body non-GTO stuff, please! - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Need help with 1970 A-body non-GTO stuff, please! 70-72 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Very good Site for Pontiac GT-37 Technical Information. 

Might provide more insight into what you have. 






Factory Literature / Factory Photos


Factory Literature / Factory Photos




www.gt-37.org


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The trim code 282, as mentioned by 1971LeMansWisc, is not a good number. It probably should be 232, since that color would match the exterior color. 
Note the number '3' above it, doesn't match the same font as the 8.
More than likely an mis-type error by the operator.

205 is the Data Processing number. 

_Data Processing Numbers
Found on Arlington, Atlanta, Baltimore, Van Nuys, and Kansas City trim tags. These consist of either two 6-digit numbers (Atlanta & Van Nuys), single 5-digit number ( Kansas City), single 4-digit number (Baltimore) or a 3-digit number (Arlington) and represent several data processing numbers found on internal plant paperwork to track the car during assembly. They have nothing to do with any options and are only significant today if paperwork is found for the car and the numbers match up to show that paperwork belongs to that car.
Atlanta & Van Nuys:
The first 6-digit number can be found in block #24 of the build sheet.
The second 6-digit number is actually a concatenation of a 2-digit number and a 4-digit number. The first 2 digits are found in block #10 of the build sheet (SCHED NO) and the last 4 digits can be found in block #24 of the build sheet.
*Arlington:*
The 3-digit number is the last 3 digits of the 4-digit number found in block #10 of the build sheet.
Baltimore:
This 4-digit number is found in block #24 of the build sheet.
(As a side note, the typical body number location on the trim tag after the plant designation is actually the first 6-digit number in block #24 and not the body number found on build sheet.)
Kansas City:
This first 4 digits are found in block #24 of the build sheet.
The 5th digit of the 5-digit number is the work day number of the production week._


----------



## chiefsmokey (8 mo ago)

I have a 1970 T-37 Tempest in Granada Gold (58) and Polar White top (10). Matching 350/TH350 and I believe 2.56 Rear Gear. I also have a 282 Trim code on my Body Tag. I have gold interior but I believe it is custom inserts in the seats. Car is all original. Let me know what y'all find in regards to 282 Trim code


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I dug out an old parts book from 1971 and discovered the 282 interior code is Gold Cloth & Imitation Leather


----------



## chiefsmokey (8 mo ago)

O52 said:


> I dug out an old parts book from 1971 and discovered the 282 interior code is Gold Cloth & Imitation Leather


Cool! Good to know thanks for sharing!


----------

